# taille du curseur de souris



## bubugaga (24 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour, 

j'aimerais agrandir la taille du curseur de souris sur un imac avec MAC OS X version 1.3.9.

J'ai bien trouvé l'info sur mac OS X 1.4 car il suffit d'aller dans préférences système/ Accès universel/ souris et c'est tout en bas .... mais je ne retrouve pas sous la version 1.3.9 

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?

Merci d'avance

Bubugaga


----------



## bubugaga (24 Janvier 2006)

Arf le 0, n'est pas passé...

je disais donc MAC OS 10.3.9 évidement ;-)

Au plaisir de lire vos réponses

bubugaga


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Oui bon il faut payer mais voici tu le peux avec MightyMouse.


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Janvier 2006)

bubugaga a dit:
			
		

> Arf le 0, n'est pas passé...
> 
> je disais donc MAC OS 10.3.9 évidement ;-)


Juste pour info tu peux éditer un message dans les trois heures qui suivent sa rédaction en cliquant sur le bouton "éditer".


----------

